# Your Favorite City on 100 Dollars a Day



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

Suppose you were going to your favorite destination (not a resort or all-inclusive as that robs the exercise) which is an actual city or town. You do not own a timeshare or a condo there. You do not have a car. This is at the height of summer. 

What would you do if you only had 100 dollars to spend. If you like, assume you have a hostel bed already paid for. So, with 100 dollars, what would you do?

Obviously, fancy restaurants are out of the question. 

Montreal on 100 Dollars

1. Breakfast. I would skip the traditional heavy breakfast and go to a bakery and get a bagel and get an apple at the stand in St. Jacques square. Total cost, 3 bucks for the apple and two bucks for a bagel. Sum, 5 dollars. Might be able to cut this to 2.50 total if I got a piece of fruit in Chinatown from one of the shops. 

2. Walk through Old Montreal. Free. 

3. Lunch. Go to a poutine joint. Should be able to get a decent poutine for 8-10 dollars. Get a cafe (coffee) for another 3 dollars. Total cost, 13 dollars. Might be able to cut this down to 6 bucks if I hit a Burget King or McDonalds and spent 4 bucks on a burger and 2 on a small Coke. Of course, you can do that at home. 

4. Get on metro. 5 dollars. Go to Little Italy. Head for Jean-Talon Market. 

5. Jean Talon Market. Buy half-litre apple juice, fruit and an eclair. Should cost less than 10 dollars total. Be sure to get enough fruit to eat for a second lunch. 

6. Metro back to Crescent Street. 5 dollars. 

6. Eat fruit, drink juice and eat eclair. This is a second lunch. If you are trying to save money, eat two lunches and a light supper. Cost (already paid) nothing. 

7. This leaves me with 42 dollars. Go to Sir Winston Churchill Pub for nachos and two pints (25 bucks).

8 Remaining 17 bucks? Buy a bottle of wine or a six pack and relax. 

That's my list. How would you get by on 100 a day, not counting a hostel bed.

(I should probably point out that because I'm a non-drinker options 7+8 are not as I'd do it. I'd go to Sir Winston Churchill and have the fish special. With a espresso.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

I actually went to Montreal and did just this. Walking around the old city and eating in the cafes. It was great fun.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Stuff is expensive these days!

I like to rent a condo/apartment/flat and hit the grocery store to save money and eat healthier.

$3 for an apple ? ! ? ! ? ! ?


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

zzdocxx said:


> $3 for an apple ? ! ? ! ? ! ?


i thought the exact same thing...


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I have to say, it is a lot of fun. I've been there several times and found some great money saving things. If you are comfortable with carrying a bag of groceries around, go to Chinatown and get fruit, frozen fish and bread. Take it back to the HI hostel where they've got a kitchen and prepare a meal which would easily cost 50 bucks in the better restaurants. If you get the chance, Jean Talon Market is the best place to get cheap food. I got a fresh baked sugar pie for peanuts (like 10 bucks). 

There is an East Indian grocery a block away from the HI hostel. They have fresh meat, rice and lots of crazy stuff. The hostel kitchen is virtually empty but I remember people coming and cooking once in a while. Of course half the fun is eating in pubs, but it can add up.

Eating two lunches, one at 11AM and 4PM saves a fortune. That way you don't get really hungry around supper, and you can just get some tapas or appetizers at a bar, rather than paying 30 bucks for a flank steak. 

If you must indulge, ask a local where they go. I had a friend take me for a 3 course table d'hote meal for under 20 each. Cake, calimari and some kind of meat. 

If you have a car, drive to the Olympic Tower and hit the Botanical Gardens, Biodome and skip the tower. The tower adds a bit to the admission price and is just a ride up an elevator to a viewing deck. Exciting once, but not worth it IMO. The Botanical Gardens are huge and you'll definitely want to see them. I can spend 4 hours walking around. The Biodome is an added ccost, but it's basically an indoor zoo. 

If you're broke, or near to it, (I know people who claim to spend all day and not use more than twenty-five dollars) go to Chinatown. You can get authentic Chinese for about 10 bucks a tray. Then hit the groceries and get exotic fruit and cheese.

I'm writing a book, so if it ever gets printed (luckily our family owned print shop will print it for me) I will try to condense all my tips.

Tom


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

3 dollars for an apple is not a grocery store price. It's what it costs at a street stand. If you have access to a private room or kitchen (as you would at a condo) you could probably get a nice apple for spare change. 

Tom


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

London. A walk up and down Jermyn street with some measurements taken, a good notebook (iPhone), and then you know what you need. And want. Pub food for lunch and a great dinner should set you back below 100$


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

New Orleans... (((what I used to do before I quit drinking alcohol)))
I won't do a price breakdown....
Start with beignets and chicory coffee at Cafe du Monde
Head into the heart of the quarter and "laissez les bons temps rouler"
Save enough for a morning after bloody mary


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> London. A walk up and down Jermyn street with some measurements taken, a good notebook (iPhone), and then you know what you need. And want. Pub food for lunch and a great dinner should set you back below 100$


It's all relative. London on $100/day would be very hard without free lodging. London on $1000 a day (plus expenses) would be an immensely more enjoyable experience...not luxury...but more enjoyable.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Canadian said:


> Okay,
> 
> Suppose you were going to your favorite destination (not a resort or all-inclusive as that robs the exercise) which is an actual city or town. You do not own a timeshare or a condo there. You do not have a car. This is at the height of summer.
> 
> ...


If I were younger, this idea of staying in a hostel and "roughing it" on X dollars a day might appeal to me, but at this stage in my life, any enjoyment from spending a day in old Montreal would be overshadowed by staying in a hostel and sharing a bathroom with a menagerie of humanity. I'm officially old.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> If I were younger, this idea of staying in a hostel and "roughing it" on X dollars a day might appeal to me, but at this stage in my life, any enjoyment from spending a day in old Montreal would be overshadowed by staying in a hostel and sharing a bathroom with a menagerie of humanity. I'm officially old.


Agreed & I am too...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

' menagerie of humanity.'


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> London. *A walk up and down Jermyn street with some measurements taken*, a good notebook (iPhone), *and then you know what you need*. And want. Pub food for lunch and a great dinner should set you back below 100$


Potential for significant contingent liabilities here.:icon_cheers:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> ... any enjoyment from spending a day in old Montreal would be overshadowed by staying in a hostel and sharing a bathroom with a menagerie of humanity. I'm officially old.


This.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

The hostel I stayed at in Montreal had en suite showers/toilets. If you book a private room, you get a private shower and toilet. Of course, for that kind of money, one could go to a Travelodge or Super 8.

Tom


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> It's all relative. London on $100/day would be very hard without free lodging. London on $1000 a day (plus expenses) would be an immensely more enjoyable experience...not luxury...but more enjoyable.


I've never had a hotel approach $100 in London. If I don't have any money left over for pubs and Brick Lane, it's pointless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Balfour said:


> Potential for significant contingent liabilities here.:icon_cheers:


Yep


----------



## fly4food84 (Feb 17, 2013)

New Orleans. Cafe Du Monde, Crawfish, Shrimp and Charbroiled Oysters!


----------



## Chevo (Jan 3, 2013)

Hands down, Mexico City. Breakfast in the downtown area at any number of restaurants followed by a metro ride to Condesa for a quick lunch and drinks at El Centenario. Afternoon drinks and subsequent dinner at Bar Covadonga. Sometimes I miss being a grad student.


----------



## Ed Rooney (Nov 6, 2012)

Juarez. 

$20 for hotel, then you are murdered before spending any money on food or beverages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Canadian said:


> The hostel I stayed at in Montreal had en suite showers/toilets. If you book a private room, you get a private shower and toilet. Of course, for that kind of money, one could go to a Travelodge or


Travelodge doesn't have a decent kitchen and fridge/freezer. It also doesn't have nubile german/spanish/asian chicks walking around in barely enough clothing.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

petro said:


> It also doesn't have nubile german/spanish/asian chicks walking around in barely enough clothing.


You aren't going to see that at a hostel. For one, you can't book into a co-ed dorm at the HI Montreal hostel unless you are accompanied by a member of the opposite sex. You are more likely to see guys in their pjs and girls in tee shirts and shorts. Hardly a sexy time. If you're looking to hook up, book yourself into a luxury hotel and bring somebody you like.

Tom


----------

